# PS4 recording doesn’t require PS Plus subscription



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 recording doesn’t require PS Plus subscription*

PlayStation 4 game recording and streaming do not require a PS Plus subscription, as confirmed by Sony’s president of worldwide studios Shuhei Yoshida.

It follows confirmation that Xbox One’s DVR features will require an Xbox Live Gold subscription.

GameInformer has collated some Twitter conversations between Yoshida and fans on the matter, showing that PS4 recording and streaming will indeed be free.@jonboi204 no
— Shuhei Yoshida (@yosp) August 8, 2013​@James1o1o all
— Shuhei Yoshida (@yosp) August 8, 2013​@JasonBassant no, thanks








— Shuhei Yoshida (@yosp) August 8, 2013​What do you make of this?


Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Obviously this is to further help differentiate more and more what is the main differences between Sony Play Station and the Microsoft One unit. 

Sony's says, hey you can do a lot more for the financial bang (meaning more free things) then when going with Microsoft.

Granted both have their premium options -- Play Station Plus and Xbox Live Gold but regardless, Sony is the cheaper for the same options.. 

Got to love competition!


----------

